# Martini's new spring dress



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

The dress looks like it is mostly a yellowy- green in the pic but in real life the background is lime green.It has a pink ribbon sewn on to it to hide the seam where I attached the skirt to the bodice.


















Modeling makes me tired, mom!

This is Martini's new dress I finished today. I love it. There are a few minor things I would change, but overall, it is a great first try. I am going to make her a pink, red, and white hawaiin print dress next. Can't wait! She looks so cute, and she knows it. She is going to wear her new dress to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

awww martini is a lil spring queen


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You MADE that?! Wow! Wish I had your talent. It's beautiful.


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> You MADE that?! Wow! Wish I had your talent. It's beautiful.


Lol, yeah I made it. Thanks. It didn't take too long either. I got the pattern off the internet for free and just kind of eyeballed it and cut the dress out. There are quite a few oopsies on the dress though. You can't tell from the pictures, but the stitching is messed up in some parts, and the ribbon isn't sewn on the right way. Just little things. But for the purpose of wearing it around the house or to the pet store, it works just fine. I love making dog clothes, but I am such a perfectionist, I get mad when they don't come out perfect.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> You MADE that?! Wow! Wish I had your talent. It's beautiful.


Those were my thoughts exactly!!! That is one of the prettiest puppy dresses I've ever seen!!! It's soooo cute and she is beautiful in it!!


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

You guys are too kind. Thanks for all the compliments. Martini is not much of a model tonight... she just wants to sleep. I finished the second dress and it only took me about 2 hours to do. I am very happy with how they turned out. Here is the second dress.




































Which one do you guys like better? I think the skirt is a bot poofy on the second one. What do you guys think? Any critiques/comments? Thanks!


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

Lol, just noticed that the velcro is coming undone in the pics. Hehe. And forgot to add, this time I only made one velcro-section, under the belly area. The front straps were sewn together, so it just slips over her head, like a halter top. Trying to conserve velcro here. Haha.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh!! How cute is THAT!? It looks like a little Easter dress!! They are so different it's difficult to pick one, but I love all the bright colors in the first. They are both just too cute for words!! Have you considered making then for sale?


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

I think they are both unbelievable. I have said this before but I get so jealous of you crafty people. I can't even finger paint!!! LOL! I love both dresses but I think the second one should be saved for good. I think the first one is more of a "play dress" WOW!! I can't believe you made those - you are brilliant!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

they both turned out really nice. i think you should sell them.


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

Lol at the fingerpainting comment, that is too funny. I wish I would have made the second one in time for Easter. I agree, it does look like a formal Easter dress. I am actually quite proud of myself. Nothing I sew ever looks this good!
I have thought about making and selling dog harnesses, coats and dresses, but there are a few things that always stop me. I have no idea how to go about shipping, and I am worried that if I get too many orders at once I won't have time to spend with my dogs and boyfiend, and still be able to work and get things done. It just seems too hectic. Plus, I am such a perfectionist, like I mentioned earlier. Even the tiniest messup, and I wouldn't sell the item. I would want people to be happy with their purchases. The dresses look nice, but there are a few minor details on each that bother me, enough that I wouldn't feel right selling them. Maybe with more practice though, I will start taking orders one at a time. We'll see.


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

I dunno, I really like the way she looks in them. I may make more and sell them. Ya know, you guys are convincing! ROFL.
I do have a couple of tiny harnesses I made a while back and never completely finished. They are for small chis, or puppies. I think I have Snoopy and Tinkerbell. I will have to see what else I have lying around in there and get going on it, lol.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

I am sure that if you did make dresses for people they would be thrilled with the outcome. I know that you see the little boo boo's but I don't think anyone else would notice. In their eyes, they would be perfect.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

OKay, she's fabulous and so are you. I'm so impressed. I have a sewing machine in the box, brand new in my basement. You girls are tempting me so much to get it out. Then what exactly do I do with it once it's out of the box??? LOL.:foxes15:

Just beautiful work hon. Good job!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> OKay, she's fabulous and so are you. I'm so impressed. I have a sewing machine in the box, brand new in my basement. You girls are tempting me so much to get it out. Then what exactly do I do with it once it's out of the box??? LOL.:foxes15:
> 
> Just beautiful work hon. Good job!


You could do what I do - just stare at it hoping that it will work on it's own!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Martini's dresses are so cute! What a good model. I love the pictures!!


----------



## zaek1 (May 2, 2009)

I LOVE the poofy one! I have a whole panel of the first fabric. I've used it to make my daughter some stuff.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

You could easily sell your dresses and the "flaws" would only be noticeable to you. I would buy!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I missed the second dress. I got so excited seeing the first one, I posted prematurely. They are both divine. First one is casual, second is a party dress. Hmmm... 2 hours per dress. You'll get faster also. It has to be worth your while though. Material, your time, etc. etc. Maybe you could buy fabric way discounted. Although it's a small amount. I say go for it if you can make a few bucks. Don't start something that won't be worth it to you in the end. Time with your honey and pup is way important too. Sry, just a business standpoint. I would buy those in a minute though. Too cute and creative. Really nice job.


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ahh, you guys are too sweet. I am starting to actually consider making and selling dresses now. For the dresses pictured, what do you think is a fair price? I still have to sit down and go over how much each cost me in terms of materials used, and labor. Just seeing what you guys would think is reasonable.

Iwill probably be awake for a while, I could go make another, hehe. : ) I wonder if anyone is even awake right now. It is 4:30 am my time. I am really regretting going running earlier. I have a stress fracture in my back that I think I just ticked off. Oops.


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

Okay, well I went and picked out the fabric for two more dresses. I got a pink/green paisley patterned fabric, with kelly green ribbon, and a mostly-purple tinkerbell patterned fabric, with matching baby blue ribbon. They will be the same style as the first dress, more of a casual dress with a ribbon-trim waist. I may make a second green/pink paisley print dress and add lace to the edges to give it a "dressier" look. I think I also have enough fabric to make one more dress of each of the two dresses pictured above, if anyone is interested. If I don't have enough fabric I can always run out and get more. If you are interested in a dress, please let me know, as well as sending me your pup's measurements. (I would need the base of the neck where their collar sits, length of their back, and the widest part of the chest.)


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

LOVE THEM!!! you got some real talent  i wish i could work my sewing machine!
I would so buy some!


----------



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

Adorable! I would buy those in a snap!


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

No way  I can't believe you made both of them and in 2 hours, wow  They look so professional, like right out of the shop lol. You're sure talented girl


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

what was the site where you got the free dress patterns? I have been looking all over for patterns and just had to make up my own!lol
the second dress is adorable and deffo a party outfit 
you could sell them for at least £10.00 each. its hard to get affordable "cutesy" dresses in shops so ppl would snap them up! xx


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

Where do you get free patterns to make dog clothes? Anything nice for male dogs? Sometimes I wish Cubbie was a girl.
Linda


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

I loved the first one with the lime background, too bad I have a male dog!


----------

